
The World According to Stanisław Lem (2016) - HONEST_ANNIE
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/world-according-stanislaw-lem/#!
======
mitchbob
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8312151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8312151)

------
expected_line
_Off Topic_ : Astronaut, "Well, what i see, has two poles, an electrified
'face'... and...sure a mass _smiles_ " (Kardashev scale) (-;

